# Senior Support/Check-In



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How are everyone's seniors doing?

Does anyone else have a senior who is really going downhill? What kinds of health issues is your dog (and you!) struggling with? Do you worry about their quality of life? How has their daily routine changed? What's working (supplement, food, physical adaptations) and what isn't or didn't work?

I thought I'd start this thread so we could give one another some support.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Ruth that is a great idea. My group hasn't reached the Senior level yet, but my last GSD was when he left at 13 1/2 years old.

Val


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Sheba is doing wonderfully since I started giving her Dasaquin with MSM. Yesterday morning she jumped up to put her front paws on my bed, something she hasn't done for at least 6 months. Then this morning I woke up to find that during the night she pooped on my bedroom floor. That has never happened before. I'm not sure what to make of it.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Nina, when did you start giving the Dasaquin and the MSM?

As dogs age their systems have a tendency to be on different schedules. But that said if it is just that once I wouldn't worry to much, more than the once then it is time for a Senior Check up at the Vet.

Val


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Sorry this is so long!

I have two seniors, Cleo, a 16 yo cat (who thinks she's a gsd) and Chama, a 13.5 yo muttweiler. 

Chama has really gone downhill over the past 18 months. I have pictures of a hike we took with a friend about 16 months ago and I look at it and can't believe that Chama hiked 3 miles that day. Now it's a challenge sometimes for her to go a mile. 

She has pretty serious arthritis as well as scaring on her lungs which makes it hard for her to breathe. She coughs when she's having a really hard time. This summer she had something like an asthma attack and scared my mom and niece (I wasn't there). She has torn ligaments in her knee too. It's not a pretty combo. She gets short of breath going up the stairs or playing with Rafi for a minute. She also has a lot of trouble when it's humid and/or hot out. Of course her joints also hurt more on those days. 

She used to be an athlete. She lived to run in the woods and chase bunnies. Now she sleeps a lot of the time or she stares off into space. On bad days she pants a lot and bites at her joints. On good days she hangs out on one of her beds, plays a bit with Rafi and is engaged on her walks (3 a day) and marks her territory. 

I have tried so many different supplements, herbs and therapies. I keep expecting that one will be the magic wand that will turn back time. I read reviews and comments about this herb or that supplement or that type of therapy and I think, "Ok, this one is going to be the one that turns her back into her old self." But although some have helped, none has turned back the clock for her. I have realized that a lot of the stuff I read is written by people whose dogs were on NO supplements. So it makes sense they would see a huge change. I have Chama on about 10 different things now. My vet says she is doing amazingly well, all things considered, but I want her to do better than she is. She really isn't enjoying life much anymore. 


Rafi is a great support for me and for Chama and Cleo. He loves both of them and is very gentle and sweet with them. Chama is almost completely deaf now and Rafi wakes her with kisses. He plays with her very gently. He accepts her limitations and modifies his behavior--I could learn a lot from him. 

It is me who is having the hardest time with this. Chama was the dog who would live forever, who would be running up mountains at age 14. I try each day to adjust my expectations and give her the best quality of life, under the circumstances. She loves treats so I try to get her something special from time to time. 

I do find it harder to connect with her now that she's deaf. She misses so much and I miss talking to her. 

Anyone else dealing with anything like this?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Despite their ages I have a hard time admitting the "senior" status of the Paq. All three of my eldest half have birthdays coming up in November and December.

Lakota (Siberian Husky) is 11 and is on the second week of her holistic meds for yet another UTI. I added cranberry suppliments to her daily suppliments of C and E and will be starting her on gluc once her UTI meds are over. She is the toughest to get pills into but has been a trooper for me. I have noticed recently that she is slightly starting to show her age a bit. Her ears are turning a gray/white. Ya cant really say she is gray in the muzzle since she was born with a white muzzle. I will be adding blueberries and cranberries to her diet as well. She loves blueberries just tossed in with her food. I will grind the cranberries in with some ground meat for her. I will add these to the other guys diets too because it wont hurt a thing for them to get the extra fruits anyway. 

Chimo is 10 and was diagnosed three years ago with spondylosis. Earlier this year he strained the ligaments in one knee and was the heaviest that he ever has been. He has lost the extra weight with cutting back a bit on his food. When he was in for his knee I had the vet shoot an xray of his back. The spondylosis does not seem to have progressed much at ALL in three years.







I made some dietary changes for him after researching spondylosis. He does not get nearly as much chicken quarters/backs as he used too as the poultry skin has inflamatory properties in it. If he has a stiff day his holistic vet gave me some bone pain pills for him. I think we have used them 3 times all year. He has homeopathic remedies for kidney, prostate and b-complex that he takes daily. His kidney levels were " a bit high" in Sept last year and by January they were already back in the normal range. He is raw fed (and loving that hunting season is coming). In addition to the homeopathic remedies he takes daily he gets vit c, e, and gluc/con and or msm. He gets fish oil capsules a several times a week.

Tika is border line senior in my book. She is still as bouncy and happy as ever. The only signs of aging that she has is the graying on her muzzle/face. She has no health issues at this time and gets the same suppliments as Chimo; e, c, gluc + cond/msm plus fish capsules several times a week.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

She's been on the Dasaquin with MSM for about 3-4 months. It took about 1 1/2 months before I noticed the difference in her activity level, namely that she was climbing stairs again.

We had an incident about a month ago where one morning she peed her way from my bedroom, down the stairs and through the family room until she got to the back door.







Then no other elimination issues until this morning. <sigh> Good thing I own a steam cleaner. Its been raining the last few days so we didn't go for a walk last night, she just went in the yard. She doesn't like to go out in the rain, so I didn't push the issue. Guess I have to now.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama's current food/supplement regime:

Food (twice daily)
Orijen 6 fresh fish + Orijen senior
Something for flavor (grain free canned food, canned salmon or sardines or tuna, hard boiled egg, preprepared raw, shredded chicken, etc.)
Preprepared raw and yogurt (at night for a snack)

For joints:
Longevity
Advanced Joint Support with Cetyl-M
Ester C
Salmon Oil
Coconut Oil
"Get Up and Go" (at night, with her snack)

Other supplements:
Vetriscience Canine Plus Senior (just started this one) 
Digestive Enzymes
Bug Off Garlic 
Herbal tincture for asthma


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

13+yo Barker the elder - another "fleet of foot" dog in her youth- has back problems, a bad eldbow, a bad hip and a bad knee. She also has a heart murmur. She's on the most expensive heart meds (Vetmedin) and the more if not most expensive anti-inflamatory (Derramax) The dog who in her youth was tireless on trail rides, now follows us a little in the arena where we do a lot of serpentines, circles & figure eights so she won't have to go so far. Then she waits while I go on a trail ride.

Barker the younger (10 +) - always sturdy but not nearly as "fleet of foot" ever has back problems and has had her second TTA on her knees. 

Barker the elder has always been rather fastidious. When her older partner had problems with bowel continence 11-12 years ago, she always came to get me. Now, however, the dog who delicately stepped around dog poop, finds it easiest to just lie there. I figure it is easier on her by far. Now I am greatful when their stools are firm, their stomaches not upset, and there is no injury to another joint.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Weird now to have one senior. The older one, too. 

I tried to get Dausquin in Kramer. Bruno likes it! Mario will eat it! Not Kramer. It probably contains a poison I am not aware of. 

Kramer was doing poorly what? A month ago? To the point of an EKG and me looking into getting him a quad cart for handicapped dogs. I believe it happened when he fell down the stairs-my guess was that he hurt his back in a way similar to how I hurt mine and once I was able to get some REAL crate rest for him he was able to improve. I also took him to a few of his favorite places, which perked him up(kind of like-well, I guess she doesn't count me out yet). Still doing the crate rest, cut back on the Metacam yesterday to 35# and he did okay. He's eating better too. I am very pleased with Metacam for now-there was immediate relief and it is easy to give. 

I am holding my breath, and know he misses Nina, so I am taking him for rides to keep him occupied and happy. He goes next week for his Adequan and I think I'll have bloodwork done because of the Metacam. 

This is a great idea. It is helpful to read about other seniors.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Quoteoes anyone else have a senior who is really going downhill?


Heidi is 13.5 yrs old now and has been dealing with health issues pretty much all of her life. Last Thursday she came down with the worst UTI ever and she is still not doing much better and I am really worried. I took her in on Friday for some blood work to see if her kidneys are involved but the good news is she is not in kidney failure but her pancreas is acting up again (she has chronic pancreatitis). 

She was just treated for pancreatitis in July and now she is having another flare up and we really can't figure out what is causing this. Then one of her values on the test is concerning, her calcium was at 13 and the high normal is 12 which could be a sign of cancer







. He talked to me about lymphosarcoma and parathyroid? but after he dropped the "c" word I didn't retain much of what he was talking about. Heidi just had her senior check-up in June and her blood work was fine but I know at her age things can change very fast. 

Besides all of this she is having more trouble with her rear end but the "lift and assist harness" I ordered her is really helping with that and I put down throw rugs everywhere. 



> Quoteo you worry about their quality of life?


Yes, all the time. 

Michaela


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I have two seniors now (had three but lost my 16.5 year old chow in April). Trick, my GSD, is 12 and Dora, my black chow, is 11. Both have really slowed down although they both have their moments when they get "puppyish" and silly. 

Trick worries me the most because she gets up so stiff and if one of the younger dogs bumps into her, she falls over. She still wants to chase the ball or frisbee and I have to limit her for her own safety (which makes her miserable). We just had a blood work-up done (still waiting for results, should have had them by now) along with an exam and urinalysis ($400 total - with the rimadyl and DES meds). She does a lot of whimpering at night when I think she's achy and unhappy. Sometimes I can just talk her out of it, but other times I give her some rimadyl to make her feel better.

Dora is getting stiffer too and can't jump into the van any more. I have to help her in (which she doesnt' really like). She seems to be pretty healthy overall but has been scratching quite a bit lately. It's my fault, I tried out a less expensive food and now have three dogs who are miserably scratching and nibbling on themselves. We're back on the Canine Caviar along with Showstopper and it will take a bit of time for them to go back to where they were before I failed them.

It's difficult having multiple seniors, especially when you have a year old working lines GSD pup whose only speed is full-blast. She drives the old dogs crazy so much that I keep them separated unless I can be right there to watch them. 

I do worry about quality of life with mine because I want them to be comfortable and pain free as they head toward their last years/days on earth. I know what it's like to live in daily pain and it's miserable - I would rather keep them out of pain and risk losing them a bit earlier due to organ failures. 

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

What is the beginning age of seniors now? It used to be around 7, right? Is it now around 8 or 9?

Got a long way to go with Myrika. But the Goldies are starting to get the white around the face. I love the clown look but it makes my heart sad, just a bit.

Thanks for sharing your stories...although some seniors are not doing great, it is great to hear about them.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing everyone. Chama has had a couple of bad days recently and has been sleeping the sleep of the dead. I often look at her closely to see if she's breathing. Since it is getting colder Cleo has started sleeping with the dogs. Chama didn't used to allow this (she has space issues) but she is sleeping so deeply now that Cleo sneaks in there and sleeps curled up in her tummy.







Right now Cleo is sleeping in Rafi's tummy with her head resting on his foot.
















I worry a lot because I've got two seniors and Cleo is just really started to show her age (sleeping more, etc.). I worry that I will lose them both in close proximity.









I find it very hard to judge quality of life issues. Other people say Chama looks great and that it is great that she still goes out walking every day but I feel she's slipping away more and more each day. For a dog who was once an incredible athlete to a dog who needs help negotiating 3 steps...it's really tough for me to handle.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Quote:I find it very hard to judge quality of life issues


Same here. This weekend I really thought I would have to make a decision to let Heidi go soon. I wasn't real clear in my post yesterday about why I am so upset about this bladder infection.

Heidi was treated for MRSA last year and the treatment almost killed her. So when she didn't respond to the Baytril I immediately as usual I thought she now has an antibiotic resistant bladder infection, on top of abnormal pancreas values and possible cancer.

I am still waiting on the results of the culture but today things are much better and she has improved but I am cautiously optimistic at this point. It's like a huge roller coaster and I am afraid to make the wrong decision. So, we'll just take one day at a time and I do believe that when the time comes we will know.

Yesterday while I was on the computer typing and crying Heidi came over and bumped my arm with her head, I can't remember the last time she's done that...my sweet girl







Ok, here come the tears again...I'll write more later.

A big hug to all the great seniors on this board.

Michaela


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Jake isn't doing very well. He has his senior exam coming up. They plan on doing xrays, and ultra sounds again to see if his cancer came back or spread. To say that scares me, is putting it mildly. I am terrified to know.

He has a lot of scar tissue on his lungs, and doesn't breathe well anymore. He does little coughs when he just does a little walking. It terrifies me that his lungs were the first place the Oncologist said his cancer would spread to, if it does.

He has many fatty tumors on his chest, but now some new lumps there that just adds to my worry.

He can barely get to the end of the block on a walk anymore without tiring out. He stumbles on his back legs quite often. He has HD in both hips, which he was diagnosed at 8 months old. He has always done quite well, and very athletic until last year. he seems to have gone down hill fast this last year. He has a lot of muscle waste in his hind end now.

We have had him on many supplements, chiro, accupuncture, massages, T-Touch, I just don't know what else I can do. I don't talk about him much anymore, because it kills me to see this beautiful, athletic boy, not so athletic anymore. His favorite thing to do now is sleep.

He still gets excited when his dad comes home though, doing the gallopy horse thingy he does when he greets his dad. That always makes me smile.

I don't let him go upstairs anymore, but if I don't put the gate up, then up he goes, and I have to help him as he walks down, or those last 3 steps he jumps and falls because his back legs are so weak.

Yesterday I couldn't find him, so i went looking upstairs and I found him in hubby's office curled under his desk sound asleep.

Darn, now I am crying again.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Michaela,

Have you tried any herbs and/or cranberry for the bladder issues? I've had good luck there.

Tammy,

I was wondering how Jake was doing and am so sorry he is having such a hard time.







Jake sounds so much like Chama right now. I do bring her upstairs at night but only with her harness on so that I can help her. I am terrified of her falling down the stairs so I block the doorway of my room (door has to stay open so Cleo can get in and out) so she can't get out while I'm sleeping. 

Chama also has that scaring on her lungs and tons and tons of fatty tumors. I can't even keep track of them anymore and it seems like I keep finding new ones. She's had them for years now, ever since her best buddy, Petie the sheltie, died. I had x-rays done last year which is how I found out about the scaring. But I don't think I'll do them again. To be honest, I know she wouldn't make it through surgery so whatever happens, happens. I'm supporting her with 10,000 herbs and supplements and giving her little massages and short walks. So we take it day by day. 

I put her on an herbal combo for her lungs which seems to be helping. She's not coughing much now. It is her joints that are going to do her in though. I know it. She's got 2 bad knees and a bad shoulder in front.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Quote:Michaela,
> 
> Have you tried any herbs and/or cranberry for the bladder issues? I've had good luck there.


Her vet just gave me a supplement to try on Thursday, it's called "CranVet". She loves the chewables and will look for them. If we can get this infection cleared up I hope the supplement will help prevent any future ones. Dr. R is puzzled to why she keeps getting them in the first place.

Michaela


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Ruth,
Jake does sound just like Chama, doesn't he. I do believe Jake wouldn't make it through another surgery also, the vet and I have discussed it.

Jake gets to go upstairs with us at night, because we put the gate up in the room also, so he doesn't fall down the stairs. But during the day, we don't allow him access, unless i forget about the gate.

I had Jake on an herbal supplement for the coughing, I can't remember what it was though, it was something you recommended awhile back. i took him off of it because I didn't see any improvement. What combo do you have Chama on now?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh wow...this...I am concerned about these babies.









Thinking of you all and them.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Quality of life calls:
1. They still love to go for rides
2. They still love the horse
3. They still love to visit friends

When the eyes don't light up for those activities....


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Zamboni.









I don't know what's going on with my 15 year old girl. 

Acupuncture seems to have set her back. We did it once and it just was NOT a good thing. Oh dear. She seems weaker in those already weak 7-years (has it been so long?) post TPLO knees. She was just diagnosed with high blood pressure. 210? That's high, I guess? So we put her on a medicine for that, and it only brought her BP down to 180, so now she's on Enalapril too. She has a 1/6 murmur. All three vets at the clinic have listened to her heart and say it's nothing really. Her kidney work up showed a tiny bit of protein seeping through, but overall, nothing of concern. Her platelet count is up slightly. Nothing of concern there either. High BP is supposed to be either kidney or heart. And it's not renal. 

So, we're rendezvousing with the cardiologist. He was Grover's cardiologist. A kind man. Oh dear...this feels way too familiar.









But maybe it's just excitement? She chases the puppy all over the house and kind of likes to bully the pup (when I'm not there to intercede). Her tail is wagging, she's grinning, clearly enjoying reminding the world that she's still the Boss Beagle (as opposed to Baby Beagle or Beagle Brother, which is Camper's unfortunate new moniker). She attends her obedience classes and clearly enjoys those. We use hand signals and lots of treats. It's great fun. 

Yesterday, we were walking by the river. Zamboni was off leash, toodling far behind us. I was showing Baby Beagle ducks, geese and the swan, who were just standing there waiting for us to toss them bread or other food. Suddenly, there was a black flash that came out of nowhere and scattered the birds into the sky and water and I had to shout at the top of my lungs: ZAMBONI! NO! Or she would have dove off the deck into the river after those birds. 

So, there is decline and there are completely unexpected moments when she behaves as a rebellious adolescent, knowing full well that chasing birds is not allowed but doing it anyhow. 

Hopefully, her blood pressure is raised because of the stress of a crazy puppy that she hasn't gotten completely used to yet, and that's all. She gets used to the puppies once they realize that she's the queen; which means the pup has to be old enough to have a clue. 

In the meantime, Zamboni is still having fun. 


Supplements:
Ester C
Cranberry
Multivitamin
Fish oil capsules
Animal Apawthecary's senior blend
Acidophilus
Synovi glucosamine/chondroitin

Grain free diet (Instinct) supplemented with cooked meat. 

Rx:
Rimadyl, Thyroxine, Tramadol, Enalapril and the little tiny white dot BP pills


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Boni and Kramer are both super seniors--the over 14teeners!









Chama splatted twice today. Once she was standing out in the yard and her legs just went out on her and then the second time she was in the kitchen on the tile. Both times she was excited because someone was over and she wanted their attention but it was not a pretty picture. 

I may have to start leaving her harness on her so I can pick her up when that happens. 

I am going out of town tomorrow for a day and a half and I'm really worried about Chama and Cleo. I have someone coming to stay here and she'll be here with them almost all of the time but Cleo has become incredibly timid with strangers and when she's scared she hides now...and doesn't eat...I was supposed to go away for longer (conference) but decided to come back a day early so that Cleo didn't starve herself to death.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> Both times she was excited because someone was over and she wanted their attention but it was not a pretty picture.


Oh Chama.























Ruth, I make Boni sit on the kitchen floor as soon as she walks in. This way, no matter what kind of whirlwind of young dog fur whizzes by, she is grounded and stable. She sometimes gets excited when I'm dealing with food and pops up. But back into a sit she goes. She'd gotten knocked over too many times when there was just one other crazy dog in the house. This is just easier. It's become sort of a routine/rule. 

Maybe Chama can do something similar?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Chama can't sit anymore at all. She is very good about lying down and knows the hand signal to go to her bed and to lie down. But my dogs spent a huge amount of time in teh kitchen b/c there are two beds there and my work area is there (my kitchen/eating area/livingroom is all open). But the other time was outside. I'm leaving her harness on her all of the time now except when she's sleeping.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh. I didn't realize she can't sit anymore. Boni can't go from a stand to a down in one step anymore. She has to sit in between, (so she's a great sitter!) I'm sure Chama will be used to wearing her harness all the time in no time. 

A little victory -- tonight was our last class of intermediate obedience. So there was a final competion: everyone walked around the room, in a heel, then when the music stopped, the instructor shouted out a command. Your dog had to do it, stay in that command, and you had to go sit on a chair in the middle -- musicial chairs. If the dog broke the command, you had to get up and put him back into position. There are about 8 dogs in our class. Goldens and labs mostly. But they were no match for Zamboni, who was representing all of her senior friends here! 

Final round, it's just Zamboni and a 4 year old lab, Belle. Final command, a standing Wait. I gave her the hand signal. She stood patiently, I walked to the chair and had a seat. 

Zamboni WINS!!!!!









Belle took about 3 minutes to finally wait while her mom walked over to where I was sitting in the one chair. Zamboni stood and waited the whole time. 

The prize? A squeeky toy. I gave her a huge lamb lung fillet, which was what she really wanted. We brought home the toy and the young kids played with it all night. 

SENIORS ROCK!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Woo hoo Zamboni!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Zamboni! Amazing! When does she go to the cardiologist? 

Kramer is going to the vet today for the diarrhea. He got it in the beginning of the week, did a half a fast and then bland and he was okay, then it started up again Wednesday afternoon and yesterday-I am wondering if it's the metacam-which would stink because it's been great for him. So bloodwork, fecal, etc. and hopefully some meds to stop him up.
















Just realized I had de-evolved this thread into bowel movements.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Just a poop update-he got 5 days of flagyl and some E/N and will go back on Monday for a recheck (his regularly scheduled appointment). Bloodwork was good and temp. was also normal. His regular vet was not in and he fought the (very nice-but a woman and he is a sexist







)vet and tech like a real jerk for the blood draw-took 3 times to get enough to test-and then after it was over, strutted around like a Bantam rooster. So as long as his jerk level is high, I feel better.







He was also very well hydrated, so that was good.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Jean, did you recently increase his metacam? I always had to keep Wooly Bear at a level about 10 pounds less than his weight.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Jean, every thread, given enough time, becomes a poop thread. It's what we do best. 

Kramer is a sexist.







I'm glad to hear it. When he starts acting like a feminist, I'll start to worry about him! 

That dang cardiologist hasn't called me back. I've left a few messages now. He's very busy, but I'm going to start being very insistent now, like a message an hour until he calls back. I hate being a PIA, but for my kids... well, you know...


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Gosh, I just saw this thread and at a time when I'm starting to worry about J.D.

He is 14. I just had him to the vet last Saturday to check his heart murmur (still just a 1/6, barely there according to the vet) and his cough. The cough has been around for quite a while but has gotten progressively more frequent--it's like a gagging cough, like there is something stuck in his throat. The vet didn't think that it was heart-related; next step is to get a new chest x-ray to check out the lungs.

He's been acting "old" lately. I know he's stiff, and he's just on his 2nd day of Longevity. But right now his stomach is "squeaking" and he was panting like he's in pain. Okay, now he's not panting, but he's still "squeaking".

When I take him in for the chest x-ray, what bloodwork would you recommend? CBC? Chem panel?

I keep hoping that the recent "acting his age" is due to being off the Cosequin for several weeks, and that the Longevity will quickly kick in and make a difference.

He eats Honest Kitchen mixed with raw meat for breakfast, and a mix of kibble for dinner (40% EVO, 40% Blue Buffalo Wilderness, 20% regular Innova). 

~Kristin


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Tammy, Ruth and any other with dogs that have scaring of the lungs. 

I used this with my horse that had pneumonia twice before the age of 3, her lungs were really restricted. When hoses have breathing problems they develop a large ridge of muscle near the end of the ribs from working so hard to breath. Well Pix had that at 3 years of age, normally only seen in older horses. My Vet prescribed Aminophylline. She did really well, as she aged we did have to up the dosage, but the ridge muscle went down and she hardly wheezed or hacked.

Here is a link http://www.petplace.com/drug-library/aminophylline/page1.aspx 

You might want to ask you Vet, it was a life saver for Pixie.

Val


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The gagging cough is most likely from scarring on the lungs (they call it "old dog lungs"). this is why I had the x-rays done for Chama last year and that's what they found. 

My vet prescribed a bronchodilator but Chama couldn't handle it, even at half of the doseage. Now I have her on this herbal combo and it is really helping with the coughing--if I forget she coughs more. The downside is you have to remember to give it 3 times a day and I think one bottle will only last 2-3 weeks.

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/O...ula/999182.aspx


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Kristin, with seniors, I tell my vet I want everything done in the blood panel. CBC, chem panel and thyroid, especially when I haven't done bloodwork in a while. The major lab in this area has what they call a "mature" panel and it runs pretty much everything besides a tox screen. You could see if your vet offers that -- it's a bulk package so it offers a bit of a savings.









I also want a urinalysis that is sent to the outside lab as well. http://library.med.utah.edu/WebPath/TUTORIAL/URINE/URINE.html This helps confirm the kidneys are working well and rules out disease.

Often, issues start to emerge on these initial tests when they're still minor and easily treated (and before symptoms develop) that if left untreated, could become major. I get my seniors in for physicals and bloodwork every 6 months. It's not inexpensive, but we often notice significant enough changes that require new medicine or changes in dosing, so I think it's very worth it. 

And you're right, that panting is very possibly a sign of pain. If the chest xray is clear (both heart and lungs) and there seems to be no other obvious cause for the panting, many of us here have had good luck with Tramadol, for pain. It doesn't have all the side effects of NSAIDs like Rimadyl. It is an opiate, but in proper dosages, not terribly sedating. http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/meds/a695011.html


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Weird thing about the tummy rumbling/squeaking--I fed the dogs about half an hour after I posted; JD wouldn't eat from the bowl but wanted me to spoon feed him (this has happened in the past, for years now). He got his normal amount, and within 10 minutes the stomach noises stopped. 

Strange, huh?

Thanks for the test suggestions. I'm making a list for my vet.

~Kristin


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

One other thing-with the bloodwork-he could have a low grade respiratory infection of some kind and some nice abx could be all he needs! 

Does he eat 2x a day or more? I have found the older ones seem to do better on smaller, frequent meals. 








Kramer as a feminist! He's Lou Grant on The MTM Show. And no poop since starting the flagyl.







He likes the E/N. I think he's so hungry that anything would be good.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Yes, JD eats twice daily (as do the other three). Breakfast at around 6 am on school days, 8-9 on weekends; dinner is at around 6-6:30 pm, maybe 7 on the weekends.

I'm toying with the idea of getting some high quality canned and giving him a couple of spoonfuls, maybe mixed with a little yoghurt, when I get home from school at about 3:15, and then again before bed at about 9 pm.

~Kristin


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> And no poop since starting the flagyl.


No poop? Uh, Jean? 

The dog needs to defecate regularly. Trust me on this. There are a lot of things I don't know. But I'm sure about this.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I hope she means no dire rear! 

The stomach rumbling thing is because his stomach is too empty. Chama gets that some mornings if I don't feed her soon enough. Rafi used to throw up bile in the middle of the night b/c his stomach emptied out too quickly so I started giving them both a snack before bed and that has almost completely solved Chama's stomach noises. 

I tried the Tremadol/Deramaxx combo with Chama and it didn't help at all. I was so disappointed b/c I had waited a long time to try it and was thinking it would make a big difference. She also used to pant from pain. She's doing better now with her supplements and herbs and the cooler weather (in terms of pain, that is). She did well while I was gone although I think she talked her sitters into giving her extra treats!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

> Quote:
> Rafi used to throw up bile in the middle of the night b/c his stomach emptied out too quickly so I started giving them both a snack before bed and that has almost completely solved Chama's stomach noises.


Two out of three members of my pack recommend this for avoiding midnight barfing. The other demands a snack because his sisters get one.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...


Rafi's barfing was probably anxiety related b/c he's only done it once in months now and that was when we were visiting my mom. Luckily I got him outside before he puked b/c she has white carpet.









But now of course they demand their snacks so there's no going back.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

In his earlier years, Chimo battled hotspots fairly frequently. Since being switched to a raw diet over 4 years ago they have been very few and far between. He has been battling one (well two) for over a week now and we are not getting it cleared up so we are off to the holistic vet again. He had also had prostate issues before he was neutered and has a lump (rather large and has been there for roughly 3 possibly 4 years)near his penis that for SOME reason none of the three vets that he sees (two traditional and one holistic) do not seem nearly as concerned as I am about it. I will be mentioning it again to day with "speedy vet".


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

This thread has helped me and I know I'm not alone. I have two non-GSDs, one who is 15 (estimated) and one who is 11. My 15-year-old has mammary cancer that spread to her lungs and is on limited time (my vet said 6 months at most and that was 2 months ago) and my 11-year-old has some kind of weird autoimmune disease. My vet doesn't think it's lupus and is leading more towards pemphigus. She has recurring bacterial infections and has been on various antibiotics. So, both my dogs are going downhill.







In all honesty, I thought my oldest would pass away first- although it's dumb, I just figured because she was older. To see my youngest one with so many health problems, it is really devastating. To picture a dogless home approaching boggles my mind. I just try to enjoy each day I have with them and not take their good days for granted.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ilovealldogs


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I understand completely Ilovealldogs. I worry about my dog and cat both going at the same time.









Here are a few pics of Chama from last weekend. She had so much fun on our outing--we turned down a path into the woods and she started to gallop and then happily leaped over a downed tree.







I am going to take her on more little hikes.

Posing by the Niagara River









Smiling at the lookout









Right after I took the last picture she started whining because she wanted to get moving again.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Ruth, I love that grin! C'mon...let's get running!









Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Ruq-hoping Chimo is doing well. 

ILAD-you should post about your 11 yo dog. That sounds like something people here could help with a little. 

Chama looks great!!! Glad to hear how well she's doing in the fall weather. I am the same way (well...not galloping). Just ask me and I will tell you how your dog feels!









Kramer is going back to the vet again for his poop issues. More dire rear. I am thinking (hoping) that he just cannot tolerate the Nature's Logic. I can't think of what could cause diarrhea!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Jean what product are you giving from Nature's Logic food or supplement. I did a quick look and the fat content on their stuff seems a little high. I think the older some dogs get the harder it is for them to handle higher fat content.

Val


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I hope it's food with Kramer. That would make sense, right?

I read this and then headed out for the last walk with Chama and Rafi. Well, guess what? Yep, Chama had dire-rear! And she almost never gets it. Very weird...


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Sympathetic dire-rear?









Hoping the NY seniors are firming things up in no time! 

Ruq, is the lump possibly just an unfortunately located lipoma? Can it be needle biopsied easily?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It's the Lamb. It is pretty rich. I have had to be careful with the amount Bruno gets, too. He only had like 3/4 of a cup the one day. When he was on flagyl it was for 5 days. I am going to get him back on maybe a combo of Orijen Fish and Fromm Salmon. He did really well on that. I am trying not to lead to the food thing today though-so the vet will put on the old thinking cap! Because Kramer is HUNGRY! And that means Kramer is CRANKY! 

Jeesh-Chama! Don't copy Kramer on that! Hope she's got it together better today.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I gave Chama the magic homeopathic combo last night (Digestive Upsets) and things were just perfect this morning. That stuff is amazing! 

Hope Kramer feels better. Chama gets Orijen fish mixed with Orijen Senior. Have you tried the Orijen Senior?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Didn't even know there was an Orijen senior-I've never thought of a senior food-that's a good idea! I am going to check it out. I think today I might get him some CA Natural or something like that-very mild for a while until I can order that from human Mario. (the food guy is named Mario) Thanks! 

Glad Chama is better. 

I just gave him a half a can of E/N, which seems even more bland than his rice/beef that I have for him. He got Tylan powder today. His exam was all good, and I had him Reiki'd last night-so he was full of beans and was trying to open the door to get out of the vet office. But his poo is not quite right-so maybe a little bacteria going on. Tylan for 10 days. Keeping my fingers crossed that this will kill off anything-and if it seems to be working, I may ask for a longer dose to really kill stuff-like you do for SIBO.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Good poops-tomorrow he goes off the Tylan. I am nervous. I got him the Orijen fish, the senior is on order, and I got the Fromm Salmon to cut it a little. Eating GOOD. He gained 2 pounds.







Back to 51#. Still much less than what he used to weigh, and I would like to get him to about 54# slowly, since he hasn't got an ounce to spare. Of course, since I now use his harness and carry him down the stairs, my back says starve him!









He has been running. I took him to the cemetery after his Adequan and he took off on me as usual. At his visit, his vet said he looks younger again. Knock wood. It's nice, he also checks hearts, lungs, eyes when we go-so a free exam every couple of weeks. But of course I spent $67 on Bella's plasmoma eye drops. Still! It's very nice of him to do. 

Happy Boy! Happy Me!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Yay Kramer! My husky appreciates Kramer's backing of the party that doesn't support the killing of wolves!


----------

